# Any suggestions on war novels to read?



## marl (Aug 18, 2005)

I think the only war books I've ever read are 'For Whom the Bell Tolls' and 'My War Gone by I Miss it So,'  I love them both but want to find some others.  Oh yeah, I read 'Catch-22' also.  Any suggestions?


----------



## a15haddad (Aug 18, 2005)

Heart of Darkness by Joseph Conrad is my personal favorite book ever.  You've read another outstanding and important war novel in Catch-22.  I agree with Starrwriter that "All Quiet on the Western Front" is definitely worth a read.  To be honest, I'm not so experienced with war novels, despite my favorite book being one.


----------



## Kikster (Aug 18, 2005)

"a farewell to arms" by hemingway. if you liked "for whom the bell tolls" you'll definetly like this one.

also, "the longest day" by cornelius ryan is a great book. it's a real story, about rommel and d-day, not a novel, but it's worth reading.


----------



## Lobe (Aug 19, 2005)

Um, I don't know if these could strictly be classified as 'war books' - as they cover many other themes also, but _Captain Corelli's Mandolin_ and _Birds Without Wings_ by Louis De Bernieres are both excellent reads.  They are set around the first and second world wars, and focus on Greece and its neighbouring countries.


----------



## marl (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions.  I've been interested in war books lately for somw reason.  This will help   alot.  marl


----------



## LensmanZ313 (Aug 19, 2005)

I would also recommend Bernard Cornwell's Sharpe novels and the Starbuck novels. Sharpe takes place in the early 19th Century, when wars waged across Europe and the Starbuck series is set during the American "Civil" War.


----------



## marl (Aug 19, 2005)

Has anyone read "Dispatch" by Michael Herr?  That's one I've heard alot about.  "Red Badge of Courage" of course, how could I miss that one.  I think I read it in Middle School but don't remember anything about it.  thanks...


----------



## Londongrey (Aug 20, 2005)

If you are interested in looking at war from another, original perspective.  I would try 'If This is a Man' and 'The Truce' by Primo Levi.  He ws an Italian Jew who was caught in the middle of WWII.  In it, he describes with perfect clarity his experiences of the conentration camp aswell as liberation.  

To me, his book outshines all the others for its blunt honesty.  He committed suicide in the early 80's, no longer able to live remembering.

I would recommend this book to anyone who really wants to go through an experience of real war.


----------



## Julian_Gallo (Aug 20, 2005)

One I could recommend highly would be "Homage to Catalonia" by George Orwell though it isn't exactly a "novel". 

Another book I would highly recommend, though again not really a "novel" (it does read like one, though) is "The Forging of A Rebel" by Arturo Barera.  

"For Whom The Bell Tolls" by Hemingway was great, also "The Naked and The Dead" by Mailer, which were mentioned already...  

"Johnny Got His Gun" by Dalton Trumbo is another great one.  

"The Short Timers".  I forget the author but this book was the book that inspired "Full Metal Jacket".  

Then there are those that aren't exactly "war novels" but are set against the backdrop of war like "Revolt in Aspromonte" by Corrado Alvaro and "A Dreambook for Our Time" by Tadeusz Konwicki

These are just some I can think of off the top of my head....


----------



## marl (Aug 20, 2005)

thanks vey much for the recommendations.  I did read "Johnny Got His Gun".  It was powerful and scary.  When I read the name of the book the image of the face with a hole in it immediately popped into my head.  The feeling of being trapped and kept alive against your will...that book was freaking freaky in a twisted way.  I forgeot about that one.  Thanks, marl


----------



## oskawizzkey (Aug 22, 2005)

If you like the Civil War era definitely give Gods and Generals by Jeffrey M. Shaara a try.

-OW


----------

